# Möchte einen Home Server bauen



## Svenstihl2 (15. März 2011)

*Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

Hallo,

Möchte schon seit längerer zeit einen Home Server bauen aber weis halt nicht genau was für Hardware und Betriebsystem auf jeden fall möchte ich so 4-5TB Speciher platz!
Bin für jede hilfe dankbar 

grüße sven


----------



## doodlez (15. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

naja für nen reinen Homeserver würd ich dir nen Itx Board vorschlagen, mit amd oder Intel bleibt dir überlassen und bei dem Betriebssystem is halt die sache auskennst


----------



## Svenstihl2 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

ja über Betriebsystem mach ich mir nooch gedanken ich denke mal intel


----------



## doodlez (16. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

als gehäuse vieleicht das hier


Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q08B Mini-ITX Cube - black


----------



## Svenstihl2 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

geiles ding aber da passen nicht viele hdd rein oder das?

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white


----------



## doodlez (16. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

also 6 x 3.5 zoll wird wohl reichen  würde bis zu 18 TB sein je nach festplatte


----------



## Svenstihl2 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

und hab mir mal was zusammen gesucht:

Caseking.de » Mainboards » AMD Mainboards » FOXCONN A7GM-S 2.0, 780G Mainboard - Sockel AM2+ / AM3


Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev.2 CPU-Kühler - 92mm


Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Amacrox Viking Netzteil - 350 Watt

Cpu hab ich noch einen gefunden und 1gb ram hab ich auch noch fehlen nur noch dan die hdd´s, gehäuse, und software


----------



## Svenstihl2 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

ja so viel wirds nicht sein aber eben wenn man mehr braucht das dan nicht erst nochn gehäuse hermus


----------



## doodlez (16. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

naja kommt halt jetzt drauf an , wo willste denn den Server hinstellen, es gibt Itx Mainboard mit schon integierter Cpu für ein bisschen mehr Geld, Vorteil Lüfterlos kleinere Gehäuse verbrauchen weniger Strom und mit 6 3,5 Zoll Fächern sollten sicher 4 Tb platz finden


----------



## Svenstihl2 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

ja des hört sich gut an ehm der server würde eventuel im ankleide zimmer stehn da gutes raum klima oder im wohnzimmer


----------



## doodlez (16. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

Wunschliste vom 16.03.2011, 00:43 | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Hübie (16. März 2011)

Zwei wichtige Fragen vorweg. Welche Aufgaben soll der Server übernehmen und was bist du bereit maximal auszugeben. Vorher ist es unsinnig dir zu helfen.
Zur Datenlagerung bzw. -sicherung reicht ein NAS mit webinterface locker aus und strapaziert weder Nerven noch Geldbörse.

Also teile uns doch dein anliegen mit


----------



## Svenstihl2 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*



Hübie schrieb:


> Zwei wichtige Fragen vorweg. Welche Aufgaben soll der Server übernehmen und was bist du bereit maximal auszugeben. Vorher ist es unsinnig dir zu helfen.
> Zur Datenlagerung bzw. -sicherung reicht ein NAS mit webinterface locker aus und strapaziert weder Nerven noch Geldbörse.
> 
> Also teile uns doch dein anliegen mit


 
Hallo,
für unsere pc als backup und für daten austausch medien zentrale


----------



## Svenstihl2 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*



Svenstihl2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> für unsere pc als backup und für daten austausch medien zentrale


 
und maximal 400-500€


----------



## Hübie (16. März 2011)

Okay. Dann solltest du dich definitiv auf NAS konzentrieren und dazu Programme wie allway sync (synchronisiert Ordnerinhalte automatisch oder geplant) nutzen.
Da ich gerade auf Arbeit bin kann ich gerade nicht nachsehen was für dich in Frage kommt.

btw: editiere deinen ersten Post mit diesen Infos und vermeide bitte in Zukunft Doppelposts


----------



## plichi (16. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

also ich hatte mal ein NAS gehäuse und war von der unflexibilität genervt..

was ich dir empfehlen würde wäre ein fertiger server, den du mit festplatten weiter auffüllst..

zb von HP Link

ist relativ günstig..hat windows home server vorinstalliert und hat noch 3 HDD einschübe frei..also würdest nur noch eine 2TB Festplatte dazukaufen müssen.

wenn dus doch selber zusammenbauen willst, würde ich auf das laufwerk verzichten und nur zum installieren eins ranhängen, und bei dem mainboard wirst nicht lange ohne satacontroller auskommen..

zb sowas hier Link

generll günstiger kommst du denn du ein "normales Gehäuse" mit matx board und AMD Sempron CPU nimmst


----------



## Hübie (16. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

Naja ist halt auch die Frage was man kauft. 4 Schächte sollten es schon sein. Seagates Armor-Serie, QNap oder Synology kommen da in Frage. QNap ist wohl das beste aber teuerste.
Als reine Datenspeicher ist ein selbstgebauter Server meist teurer und umständlicher wenns klein sein soll. Man kann als versierter Nutzer eine Linux Distribution nutzen was die Kosten arg senkt. Wie gut kennst du dich mit der Materie denn aus Svenstihl2??

LG Hübie


----------



## Jimini (16. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

Dazu kommt noch, ob die Festplatten als JBOD laufen oder als RAID - also was wichtiger ist: Sicherheit der Daten bzw. Verfügbarkeit der Daten oder möglichst geringe Kosten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Svenstihl2 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*



plichi schrieb:


> also ich hatte mal ein NAS gehäuse und war von der unflexibilität genervt..
> 
> was ich dir empfehlen würde wäre ein fertiger server, den du mit festplatten weiter auffüllst..
> 
> ...


 
hallo plichi,

ja so was fertiges dacht ich auch aber von Hp nicht, siehe link obs stimmt weis ich nicht  HP setzt knftig nicht mehr auf Microsoft Windows Home Server - sempre-audio.at


----------



## Svenstihl2 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*



Hübie schrieb:


> Naja ist halt auch die Frage was man kauft. 4 Schächte sollten es schon sein. Seagates Armor-Serie, QNap oder Synology kommen da in Frage. QNap ist wohl das beste aber teuerste.
> Als reine Datenspeicher ist ein selbstgebauter Server meist teurer und umständlicher wenns klein sein soll. Man kann als versierter Nutzer eine Linux Distribution nutzen was die Kosten arg senkt. Wie gut kennst du dich mit der Materie denn aus Svenstihl2??
> 
> LG Hübie


 
Hallo Hübie,
was meinen sie  damit Wie gut kennst du dich mit der Materie denn aus Svenstihl2??


----------



## Hübie (17. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

Na wieviel Erfahrung hast du mit PCs allgemein? Kannst du dich sicher im DOS bewegen sollte Linux auch net allzu schwer sein. Auch das Zusammenbauen der Hardware erfordert ja schon Kenntnisse.
Wenn man Zeit und Nerven schonen möchte sollte man einfach ein NAS mit DLNA-Client kaufen und gut ist. Bei deinem Budget gibts da schon richtig gute Dinger.

LG Hübie


----------



## Svenstihl2 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

Hm Dos keine erfahrung, hatte mal ubuntu hab mich zurecht gefunden also profie bin ich nicht.
Ja das Zusammenbauen geht sehr gut ich weis wos hin gehört und so


----------



## Hübie (17. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

Also dann folge am besten meinem Rat und kaufe dir ein NAS  Datenredundanz und -verfügbarkeit sind hier sehr hoch wenn man das passende Modell nimmt. Es lassen sich allerhand Dinge mit so einem Teil anstellen. Unflexibel bist du nur wenn du am falschen Ende sparst. Ein selbstgebauter Server wäre natürlich eine Alternative, aber sicher nicht viel besser für deine Bedürfnisse (Flexibilität, Kosten, Inbetriebnahme/Intergration). Wie ist dein Netzwerk aktuell strukturiert und wann wolltest du denn zuschlagen??


----------



## Svenstihl2 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*



Hübie schrieb:


> Also dann folge am besten meinem Rat und kaufe dir ein NAS  Datenredundanz und -verfügbarkeit sind hier sehr hoch wenn man das passende Modell nimmt. Es lassen sich allerhand Dinge mit so einem Teil anstellen. Unflexibel bist du nur wenn du am falschen Ende sparst. Ein selbstgebauter Server wäre natürlich eine Alternative, aber sicher nicht viel besser für deine Bedürfnisse (Flexibilität, Kosten, Inbetriebnahme/Intergration). Wie ist dein Netzwerk aktuell strukturiert und wann wolltest du denn zuschlagen??


 
Hallo,
Mein Netzwerk ist momentan so: Siehe Anhang

Ja ist noch nicht so dringend hab des schon länger in planung einen home server zu bauen, oder zu kaufen


----------



## Hübie (18. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

Ein DI 525 ist mir von D-Link nicht bekannt. Soll das ein Router sein? Ich kenne die DWA-525 Karte aber die hat W-Lan und würde in der Zeichnung keinen Sinn ergeben 
Damit ich das richtig verstanden habe: Unten hast du einen W-Lan Router. Dieser versorgt Drahtlos 2 Notebooks und per Kabel deinen Desktop-PC oben. Hat der Router GBit-LAN? Sonst kann es schon mal eng werden. Wo genau sollen die Daten hingeleitet werden? Wolltest du nicht auch Film schauen? Wie wird das realisiert (BluRay-Player/PS3)? Per WLAN hast du durch die Kompression bei HD-Material teils arge Verluste. Vor allem wenn gleichzeitig Ordner auf dem NAS synchronisiert werden. WLAN teilt sich die Bandbreite


----------



## Svenstihl2 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*



Hübie schrieb:


> Ein DI 525 ist mir von D-Link nicht bekannt. Soll das ein Router sein? Ich kenne die DWA-525 Karte aber die hat W-Lan und würde in der Zeichnung keinen Sinn ergeben
> Damit ich das richtig verstanden habe: Unten hast du einen W-Lan Router. Dieser versorgt Drahtlos 2 Notebooks und per Kabel deinen Desktop-PC oben. Hat der Router GBit-LAN? Sonst kann es schon mal eng werden. Wo genau sollen die Daten hingeleitet werden? Wolltest du nicht auch Film schauen? Wie wird das realisiert (BluRay-Player/PS3)? Per WLAN hast du durch die Kompression bei HD-Material teils arge Verluste. Vor allem wenn gleichzeitig Ordner auf dem NAS synchronisiert werden. WLAN teilt sich die Bandbreite


 
Hallo ja den gibts nicht meinte auch den DI-524 sorry ja es ist ein router.
hm hab von netzwerk keine ahnung was das ist Gbit-lan!?? Ja du hast das richtig verstanden ja die was ich halt habe momentan auf meinem pc also hd und bluray haben wir bzw. ich nicht und auch kein hd tv file schaun muss nicht sollte halt alles an einem ort sein und von überal hin kommen via internet und so


----------



## Hübie (18. März 2011)

Wenn du die Daten auch im Internet Verfügbar haben möchtest lässt sich das per VPN oder ftp-Server realisieren. Darauf solltest du beim Kauf achten. Da rate ich dir fast zu einem selbstgebauten Server mit Linux (Debian z.B.). Es gibt aber auch speziell angepasste Distributionen die solche Funtkionen komfortabler bereitstellen.
G-Bit LAN ist nix weiter als ein Netzwerk mit Datendurchsatz bis zu 1000 MBit/Sek.

LG Hübie
Edit: Vielleicht kannst du dich hier einlesen


----------



## Jimini (19. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

Auch wenn Linux (mittlerweile) einfach zu bedienen ist - ich rate hier eher zu einer Fertiglösung à la NAS, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob der Threadersteller mit einem "kompletten" Betriebssystem, welches die Daten hält und freigibt, nicht etwas überfordert ist.
Testberichte gibt's beispielsweise hier: Speicher & Netzwerk NAS & Externes Backup Testberichte & Kaufberatung - Tom's Hardware

MfG Jimini


----------



## Svenstihl2 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*



Jimini schrieb:


> Auch wenn Linux (mittlerweile) einfach zu bedienen ist - ich rate hier eher zu einer Fertiglösung à la NAS, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob der Threadersteller mit einem "kompletten" Betriebssystem, welches die Daten hält und freigibt, nicht etwas überfordert ist.
> Testberichte gibt's beispielsweise hier: Speicher & Netzwerk NAS & Externes Backup Testberichte & Kaufberatung - Tom's Hardware
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
oki hm weis aber immer noch net was besser ist bauen oder kaufen


----------



## Hübie (21. März 2011)

Kaufe lieber eins. Da bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Bedienkomfort ist da gegeben und du hast Herstellerseitigen support.

LG Hübie


----------



## Svenstihl2 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

ja ich überlege mir das noch möchte ja auch noch so was wie ftp heist des glaube ich laufen haben, habe gehört damit kann man auch von überall drauf zugreifen aber ob des sicher ist weis ich nicht


----------



## Jimini (24. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

FTP ist generell unsicher, da alle Daten unverschlüsselt übertragen werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Svenstihl2 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

Hm wie kann ich dan von unterwegs aus zugreifen wüste nicht wie haben den die fertigen eine lösung


----------



## Svenstihl2 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Möchte einen Home Server bauen*

Hallo,

So habe jetz die Hardware die plichi mir empfohlen hat bestellt, sin auch schon da und im Gehäuse verbaut.
Als Bs. hab ich mich mal an linux gewagt, habe Fedora 14 x86/x64 mit Amahi ge downloadet hat ganze 5h gedauert nervig!!!

bis dan mal


----------

